# LCR Brembo or Porsche



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,had my tt for a while now and have picked up alot of good things from reading this site.
I have got myself a Brembo brake setup from a Leon Cupra R and i also have Porsche Carrera calipers(996.351.425)
I do not know wheter to sell the Porsche Callipers on and just fit the Cupra R kit,or sell the LCR Calipers and fit the Porsche Calipers.
Bearing in mind i was going to run the 323x28 discs regardless and i don't really do much track days(maybe the occasional few though :twisted
I'm basically looking for a little advice on what you guys think
Cheers Mike


----------



## craig_007 (Feb 7, 2007)

If you have all the Seat brake kit,i think i would be tempted to fit that and punt the Porsche calipers on,Just my opinion


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Mike,
welcome to the Forum 

BTW don't forget to join the TTOC


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I might have a slightly biased opinion :roll: :wink:










I cant compare them to LCR but the bigger caliper/pad size should equate to better performance.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had brembo's before and upgraded to the large ECS kit 
works fantastic and fills the wheel perfectly

as below


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Cheers guys,some nice looking brake kits there,i'm in 2 minds what to do as yet,will likely fit at the weekend so hopefully i will stumble across some answers before then.Does anyone know if the Porsche master cylinder is larger than the Audi one ???


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd imagine the bore of the Porsche master cylinder would be larger as it has 4 pots front and rear, but doubt that it would fit the TT.
From the part number you listed earlier for the Porsche calipers, I think they're just 996 Carrera calipers, the piston diameter will be smaller than the 993 or 996 turbo caliper but they will be a fair bit bigger than the Leon brembos.
The caliper carriers that you have will not fit both calipers, the spines are different.
I've driven a few Leon Cupra R's, the brakes are much better than the standard TT brakes (wouldn't be too hard), but not as powerful as the larger Porsche set-up. If you have the complete Leon set-up, I'd say it will be a less trouble to fit as it will change right over onto the TT, the Carrera calipers will require carriers and might have to be adjusted to suit the Leon's disc off-set.


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

Silversea said:


> The caliper carriers that you have will not fit both calipers, the spines are different.


LCR caliper brackets share the same bolt spacing as required for the 996 caliper (not the larger turbo caliper) but require machining to ensure correct offset and pad match.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I can't comment on the performance of the Porsche calipers, but I have the Brembo setup on mine and can't fault them. I've never managed to get them to fade, even on track days, pedal feel is OEM and it's relatively cheap to replace discs and pads.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I haven't driven a TT with the Brembo set up, but comparing the Cupra R to the standard TT (similar weight) it is a huge improvement! It's just a pity Audi didn't fit them as standard.


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

This might sound stupid,what do you mean by disc offset ??
I done a trial run with both sets of calipers on my car today and both fitted fine over the Cupra R disc,the carrier I have for the Porsche calipers is diffrent from the Seat carriers,the Porsche carrier is actually stamped with VAG on it and when bolted to the hub it sits fine(in my eyes) I think it could be a set of RS2 carriers ??
I now have everything to go ahead with the upgrade,it's really just a case of knowing what calipers to use,the Porsche caliper is bigger than the Seat(marginally) so I would assume has better stopping capability but going by a few of the other posts it seems the Seat set up would be better suited to my car as it's designed for a car with a 23.5mm master cylinder and as of yet i do not know what size the Porsche master cylinder size is !!!


----------



## craig_007 (Feb 7, 2007)

What is the difference in diameter of the piston sizes between the 2 calipers mate ??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

For stopping power the porsche calipers are going to be better. I could be wrong but Im pretty sure when people upgrade to porsche calipers they keep the oem TT master cylinder.

There have been more comments on the brembos (LCR) as they are more common - this is due to them being half the price of a porsche set up.

If it were me Id put the porsche calipers on.


----------



## craig_007 (Feb 7, 2007)

So whats the outcome mate,I'm curious myself as I'm just in the process of doing a brake upgrade also but I was determined to go down the Porsche route using the Cupra R disc ???


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I just measured the pistons today and the Porsche 996 piston size is the same as the Cupra R Brembo in my eyes,the only diffrence I could see is that the Porsche Pistons are spaced slight further apart !!!!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

Brake upgrades are more involved than you would imagine! I am currently half way through developing a kit for the 5 x 100 VAG cars that will be totally new, it will not have been done before by anybody.

In my experience, the 996 caliper will not just bolt onto a leon cupra r disc using the leon cupra r bracket? I am sure that the offset of the caliper and the hole spacing is different?

The advantage of the porsche cliper is that it has bigger pads and the caliper is bigger which means it can dissipate more heat.

Is it a 996 carrera/boxter s caliper or 996 Turbo caliper? If it is red, that doesnt mean that it is a turbo caliper....


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Scott, Thanks for your time regarding my brake upgrade,the calipers are red Boxster S item 996.351.425
I had them fitted onto my car yesterday usuing the Cupra R discs,the only difference I picked up on was the carrier on the Porsche caliper sat 5mm further out from the disc compared with the LCR kit that I also have,apart from that I could not pick up on any other difference.I'm going to be fitting 1 of the sets this weekend,going by previous opinions I'm leaning towards the Cupra R set up but i'm still open to opinions,I had orginally intended fitting the Porsche calipers as I've had them for a while but I picked the Cupra R kit up at a really good price !! 
The bracket that is on the Porsche caliper is not the one from the Cupra R kit,I have a different carrier for each of the kits..
Thanks again Mike


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

The Boxster S caliper is far superior in many ways to the SEAT caliper.
Firstly it has a larger pad so you get more clamping for the same amount of force.
The caliper is light so it reduces unsprung weight.
It doesn't have any corrosion issues the way 2 piece caliper's do, it is of monoblock contruction.

The bolt centres for the mountings on both caliper's ae exactly the same and either caliper can mount to either bracket.
If you are going to use the Boxster S caliper (and I strongly suggest you do) you need to ensure the caliper is perfectly centred on the disc, look down into where the pad sits and you can see 2 pins on each side ensure you have the same distance either side of the disc. The SEAT bracket may have enough material on it to enable you to machine it to the correct distance so it perfectly matches the disc (both in offset and radially)
The Porsche caliper will not match the banjo fitting on your OE brake lines though but Goodridge do a banjo that is perfect for the job.

Remember that brakes are a serious safety issue and your life depends on their perfect operation, if in doubt ask the proffesionals, advice is always free, your life isn't.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

take it to quattronics to get it done, no headaches then


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

With the 2 piece caliper,what is it exactly that corrodes ???
Also when comparing the brake pads of each setup the Porsche set up is only marginally bigger and am I right in saying that both calipers have the same 30/35 piston diameter.Thanks again for your time


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

The mono calipers (porsche) have less flex as they are not held together by 4 bolts. They also have less corosion issues.

The pads on the porsche calipers are bigger, this means that more clamping force is provided. Even if the pistons are teh same size.

Corosion on the leon brakes is due to disimilar materials of teh caliper and the retaining brackets.

Go and see corey, he is sh*t hot on porsche brake set-ups. If the brackets require alteration, he should be able to advise and even machine them too.


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Cheers guys for all the info,I won't ask anymore stupid questions unless I come across problems,
Scott if I get the Porsche calipers setup for the weekend I'll drop you a mail with a few pics as requested.Thanks again mate much appreciated


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

The corrosion comes from the guides that retains the pads. Corrosion build up underneath and lifts the guides causing the pads to bind and not be able to slide in the caliper.
This effects all 2 piece and was the reason Porsche/Brembo developed the monoblock.


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I fitted the LCR kit on friday,no problem at all but having the Porsche calipers lying about in my garage kept playing on my mind !! Anyway I went out on Saturday and mounted the Porsche calipers to the LCR carriers and everything lines up well,looked down the top of the caliper and the disc is sitting bang on the middle between the 4 pins,Now when I fitted the pads I noticed the outside edge over hangs the disc a little but on the inside of the disc it sits perfectly on the edge as it should,Is this a concern and why does it over hang the disc ????


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Stick-up a photo and let me have a butchers.

We cannot help without photos.....


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

scott-tt225 said:


> We cannot help without photos.....


Only for some of you 

It means that the LCR disc has a smaller swept area than the 996.

You have 2 choices

live with it and have a portion of pad that doesn't wear or

chamfer the edge of the pad so that it doesn't wear the outer edge of the disc.

Neither will create a long term problem.

How much of the disc is available on the inner diameter? we can reduce the height of the bracket to move the caliper inwards.

You may have just stumbled on an even cheaper Porsche based brake upgrade.

Well done!!!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

quattronics said:


> scott-tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > We cannot help without photos.....
> ...


would like to hear more


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Cheers for the reply Corey,I'm glad you say it doesn't pose a problem,there is no disc left on the inner diameter the pad sits right on the edge perfectly,When I fitted the LCR brembo's I didn't have the over hang(obviously because it's manufactored for the discs etc)
Well going on your previous post Corey I will leave the Porsche Brembo's on as you say they are better than the LCR Brembo's.
I did actually use the car with the LCR Calipers and thought they felt fine but what a task I had bleeding the system.Thanks again for your time regarding this topic as I realise you must get this all the time but it's helped me out a great deal.Much appreciated.
Many thanks Mike


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

the_monk

glad you tried the porsche set up, i would like them


----------



## The_Monk (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah cheers mate,It was annoying knowing they were sitting out in my garage,theres a lot of good info on this forum though,probably would have struggled without they guys that know the Porsche set up.


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

The_Monk said:


> Cheers for the reply Corey,I'm glad you say it doesn't pose a problem,there is no disc left on the inner diameter the pad sits right on the edge perfectly,When I fitted the LCR brembo's I didn't have the over hang(obviously because it's manufactored for the discs etc)
> Well going on your previous post Corey I will leave the Porsche Brembo's on as you say they are better than the LCR Brembo's.
> I did actually use the car with the LCR Calipers and thought they felt fine but what a task I had bleeding the system.Thanks again for your time regarding this topic as I realise you must get this all the time but it's helped me out a great deal.Much appreciated.
> Many thanks Mike


One thing may not have been covered, or you may not be aware of? You have modified the caliper to be a leading fitment caliper? The 996 in it's original setup is a trailing fitment.
If you haven't modified them you won't have an issue but long term you will wear the pads unevenly and the braking will not be as effect as it should be.
Glad to help, that's what we're here for


----------



## quattronics (Aug 30, 2006)

p1tse said:


> quattronics said:
> 
> 
> > scott-tt225 said:
> ...


As a rough guide how would Â£685 for the same setup sound? 
ready to bolt on and a choice of caliper colours.

Will price it up properly tomorrow.


----------



## SAM_TT (Apr 30, 2007)

quattronics said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > quattronics said:
> ...


any more details on this brake upgrade???


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

sounds very interesting....


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

quattronics said:


> As a rough guide how would Â£685 for the same setup sound?
> ready to bolt on and a choice of caliper colours.
> 
> Will price it up properly tomorrow.


Now im interested, and still waiting to hear back from Scott..

Are these prices all in, everything you need excluding fitting..


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

quattronics said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > quattronics said:
> ...


Yup im interested too now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This brake upgrade thingy seems a complex subject. I very nearly bought a used set-up here just the other day and now glad I didn't!

So how much for the whole upgrade including fitting Corey? You seem to be the undisputed brakemeister and if I'm gonna do this I want the best value I can get for my TTR.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Would this set up also do for a 2.0TFSI? I would be interested


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Godzilla said:


> Would this set up also do for a 2.0TFSI? I would be interested


It looks like there might be enough interest for a Group Buy and a day out in Lincoln! 

How about it Corey? Would you be up for that?      

Cheers

Rich :roll:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> This brake upgrade thingy seems a complex subject. I very nearly bought a used set-up here just the other day and now glad I didn't!
> Rich


I think i bought the ones you didn't! Hope the 993 calipers aren't as bad as everyone is making them sound!!


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

elrao said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > This brake upgrade thingy seems a complex subject. I very nearly bought a used set-up here just the other day and now glad I didn't!
> ...


993-Turbo calipers aren't bad by any means, it's the only thing that is problematic about them. When you have the kit fitted, you'll wonder how you ever managed without them (and why the hell Audi never fitted decent brakes on the TT to start with :x ).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

elrao said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > This brake upgrade thingy seems a complex subject. I very nearly bought a used set-up here just the other day and now glad I didn't!
> ...


Think you also bought some spacers I was after too!

cheers

rich


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Any more info on this upgrade then and what we would get for our money?

Cheers 

EDIT: How would this kit compare to the Tarox 6 Pot Brake Kit for Â£800?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Still no news, Im still keen :?:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93050


----------

